# Can I go to the USA as an intern?



## MrEnes (May 6, 2021)

Hello Dear members.
First of all, I apologize for my poor English for using Google Translate.
I live in Turkey. I have been running an e-commerce operation in the textile field for 17-18 months. I'm 18 years old.I have always had a desire to go abroad and gain work experience. Does the USA make sense for this? Trendyol in Turkey, N11, Hepsiburada, there Epttavm sales experience. Unfortunately my English is very poor. But I am a determined person, I want to improve my foreign language. What can you recommend me to experienced friends who have gone before? I don't have a dream to make a lot of money at first. It is enough if I can sustain my life. I think the money I will earn will increase as I improve over time.Sorry for the broken sentences, as I said before, I'm translating with Google Translate.
Thank you in advance for your support. Have a nice day, have a good working day


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the US government site on visas - particularly J1 (internship) visas. Intern Program

Generally speaking I believe you must go through one of the approved agencies (click on Program sponsors) to be eligible for this type of visa.


----------

